# Flight Simulator X PC



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich möchte meinen (alten) PC aufrüsten!
Und zwar so, dass FSX besonders gut läuft!

Bissher sieht der PC so aus:
Grafikkarte: nVidia GTX 560Ti  -->  Später: nVidia GTX 650Ti
CPU: 4x Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @2,40GHz  --> Später: Intel I5 4670k
RAM: 4x1 GB RAM --> Später: Kingston 2x4 PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit grau / nochweiter aufrüstbar auf 16GB RAM
Netzteil: be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt) 
Systemtyp: 64Bit
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional

Und reicht der Standart Intel CPU Kühler aus?#
Und brauche ich Gehäuselüfter / neues Gehäuse mit eingebauten Lüftern (MS-TECH Husky)


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2014)

^^Ohne Board wird das nichts 

 Und die Graka ist zu klein......ist sogar fast langsamer wie deine alte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Februar 2014)

Die GTX 650Ti ist nicht viel schneller als deine alte 560Ti, um wirklich nen richtigen Leistungssprung zu haben, sollte es mehr was in Richtung R9 270X sein


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Februar 2014)

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Bitte danke könntest du die Förderungen für das Spiel einfügen. Sry schreibe auf nem Handy


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> CPU: 4x Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @2,40GHz  --> Später: Intel I5 4670k


 
Du hast die CPU gleich 4x im Rechner verbaut?


----------



## Pelion (15. Februar 2014)

Schau mal in diesem Forum vorbei, dort findest Du entweder die Anworten oder fachkundige Unterstützung: Hardware - Flightforum.ch


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

1. egal
2. Nein
3. JA ich möchte den PC ja nur aufrüsten
4. eigenbau
5. ja /  wie finde ich das raus? ICH GLAUBE 1280 x 1024
6. FSX (Flight Simulator X, Dirt 3, TDU2, Need for Speed... Sonst .Movie Maker
7. No
8. Bluescreen wegen dem Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 4x1GB 

FSX: Ohne AD-ONS:
Prozessor: 1,0GHz
Festplatte: 15GB
Windows: Windows XP SP2 - 256MB
Windows Vista - 512MB
Online - Systemanforderungen : 56,6Kbps oder mehr
Grafikkarte: Mit Direct X 9 kompatible mit 32MB RAM

Mit AD-ONS:
Prozessor: mind. 3GHz
Grafikkarte: mind. 256MB
Arbeitsspeicher: mind. 2GB
Festplattenspeicher: mind. 350MB
Windows: Windows 7

Woher weiß ich ob mein Bildschirm Full HD hat?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Februar 2014)

Da läuft doch das Spiel auf Ultra


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

wo? bei dem system?


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Ist denn Eine GTX 760 besser?


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

760 lohnt sich nicht, einen 270(X) leistet für weniger Geld dasselbe.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Februar 2014)

Wieso aufrüsten wenn der PC das Spiel auf Ultra schafft ???


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

@Te Läuft das Spiel auf Ultra?


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Wie? nochmalk in deutsch?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Läuft das Spiel in maximalen Details mit allen Extra ohne einen Ruckler?


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Ja aber ich will halt die adonns auch ruckefrei spielen!
und woherrr weiß ich ob mein bildschirm full hd hat?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Das weiß niemand. Aber Full Hd ist heute Standard.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

ok mein bildschirm ist relativ neu
Glänzt der bildschirm dann (wie so ein spiegel) oder ist der dann so matt?
hab meinen neuesn traumbildschirm 
http://www.amazon.de/PQ321QE-LED-Mo...d=1392490122&sr=8-1&keywords=pc+bildschirm+4k


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Normal sollte er matt sein.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

nnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn er hat kein full hd    http://www.amazon.de/PQ321QE-LED-Mo...d=1392490122&sr=8-1&keywords=pc+bildschirm+4k


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Der Monitor taugt nichts. Den hatte ich auch schon mal.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Ja ist der Schlecht?!
Sieht die Grafik mit einem anderen besser aus? und was bringt mir full hd?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Full HD bringt dir 1920x1080 Pixel.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Was heißt das und Ist das so viel besser?
und schreib mir mal bitte was an dem schlecht ist. Danke


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Den Monitor den du verlinkt hat ist ein Ultra HD Monitor. Der ist recht langsam. Eher nicht für Gamer geeignet.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Oh


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

guck doch mal auf den Preis.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

ja!  dann brauche ich einen neuen


----------



## MaxRink (15. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> nnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn er hat kein full hd    Asus PQ321QE 80 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
ROFl. Das Teil hat 4 mal FHD.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch 4K also eigentlich besser als FHD


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Er hat eben eine hohe Auflösung, aber ist eben recht träge.


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

So jetzt zurück zum The,a.
Was für eine Grafikkarte bis 250€ oder mehr könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Februar 2014)

Hi,

Also den FSX ruckelfrei zu betreiben wird nichts werden und wenn Du 10000,-€ in die Hardware investierst. Der Simulator ist über 7 Jahre alt und die Engine dazu schon über 10 Jahre. Die Entwicklung der Hardware ist hier leider in eine ganz andere Richtung gegangen. Der FSX bräuchte um wirklich flüssig zu laufen, eine CPU die 10GHz und mehr tacktet.

Die Grafikkarte dient lediglich dazu den FSX ohne Kanten mit hohem AA zu betreiben und das bekommst Du nur mit einer High-End-Grafikkarte hin. Ansonsten begrenzt die CPU das geschehen und selbst wenn Du 4 SLI hättest, ginge es nicht ein Frame schneller-leider.

Um Dir zu der Graka eine ungefähre Vorstellung bezüglich des FSX zu geben:

bis 4 fach AA reicht eine GTX 760
bis 8 fach AA reicht eine GTX 770
16 fach mit einer GTX 780
32 fach mit einer GTX 780 ti

Wie gesagt, es geht nur um die Treppchenbildung -flüssiger wirds mit keiner Karte.

Natürlich sieht ein FSX in 32 AA toll aus, aber ob man dafür 700,-€ ausgeben möchte, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Kannst ja gerne mal in meine Signatur klicken


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

was heißt AA?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Februar 2014)

AA=AntiAlaising


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> was heißt AA?




Aa (Kindersprache) 

Oder auch Antialiasing (Computergrafik), also Kantenglättung.


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

Ok danke!
Also ist denn mein PC in ca. 1/2 Jahr so gut?:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit grau  (AUFRÜSTBAR)
Mainboard: MSI 7816-001R Z87-G43 Intel Z87 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (4x DDR3, Intel HD Graphics, 2x PCI-e, 6x SATA, ATX)
Grafikkarte: nVIDIA GTX 770(Ti) / schreibt mir welche sonst noch gut ist)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 (blau)
CPU Kühler: KP
Bildschirme: ein full-hd (AUFRÜSTBAR AUF 3BILDSCHIRME)


----------



## MaxRink (16. Februar 2014)

Wobei sich CPU-OC sehr stark auswirken wird, also eigendlich Pflicht sein sollte.
Bei der Grafik: Eine R9 290 käme auch in Frage.


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

Wenns geht bitte nVIDIA Grafikkarten!
Aber trotzdem Danke
Und sollte ich den wirklich OCen ???
(welche vorteile habe ich)


----------



## MaxRink (16. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Wenns geht bitte nVIDIA Grafikkarten!
> Aber trotzdem Danke
> Und sollte ich den wirklich OCen ???
> (welche vorteile habe ich)


 
Erstmal NV ist Treibermäßig keinen deut besser als AMD, alle anderen Features sind für FSX absolut sinnlos. OC bringt dir eine höhere Singlethreadleistung und davon profitiert FSX stark.


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

kann ich den dann selbt OCen ??? wenn ja dann brauche ich 100% ein neuen CPU Kühler!
Dann schreibt mir mal eine nVidia Grafikkarte und eine Radeon
bitte
Aber ich mag nVIDIA Persönlich mehr 
Und reicht mein Netzteil aus für mein späteres system??
Netzteil:be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt)


----------



## MaxRink (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, zu Haswell-OC gibt es hier einen Sammelthread. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
Kühler wirst du so oder so brauchen, es sei denn du magst Boxedbrüllwürfel. 
Grafikkarten:
AMD R9 280x <> NV GTX 770
AMD R9 290 <> NV GTX 780
AMD R9 290X <> NV GTX 780TI

Wobei die AMD-Karten das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältniss aufweisen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Februar 2014)

Hi,

man sollte noch fairerweise erwähnen das der FSX mit Nvidia-Karten besser in Bezug auf AA zurechtkommt.

Leider ist es bei Prepar3D genau umgekehrt, da hat Nvidia Probleme mit dem AA

Aber ich halte Prepar eh für eine Krücke, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung!!


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

Brauche ich eine SSD?
Und ja ich mag FSX auch mehr!
Prepare 3D ist unnötig!
Danke!
Reicht denn mein Netzteil aus???
Netzteil:be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt)


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2014)

Also wenn eine SSD noch ins Budget passt, würde ich auf jeden Fall eine dazu kaufen. Ob FSX jetzt von einer SSD profitiert, weiß ich leider nicht, aber generell verkürzt eine SSD schon die Ladezeiten teilweise deutlich und vermindert Nachladeruckler.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (16. Februar 2014)

Hi,

eine SSD ist zwar eine feine sache, ich habe 2 davon, aber in Bezug auf das Fliegen nur bedingt notwendig.

Vorteile sind: bis zu 10 Mal schnellere Ladezeiten (gemessen) und das Nachladen der Texturen während eines Fluges geht besser. Mehr Vorteile hats nicht.

Mein Sohn hat einen I5 und die GTX 780 ti mit einem 500 Watt BeQuiet und es läuft.


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

Ok danke
Kannn es sein, dass ich eine SSD habe weil ich habe noch eine 292GB Festplatte.
Wie finde ichbraus ob das eine SSD ist?


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

So nochmal neu
Ich habe mir jetzt teile für mein PC rausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: nVIDIA GTX 770  http://www.amazon.de/NVIDIA-GeForce...492&sr=8-1&keywords=nvidia+geforce+gtx+770+ti 
Netzteil: be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt) http://www.amazon.de/quiet-E9-CM-St...8&qid=1392645418&sr=8-1&keywords=be+quiet+480
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed  Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor boxed: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
RAM: Kingston PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit grau Kingston PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Mainboard: MSI 7816-001R Z87-G43 Intel Z87 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (4x DDR3, Intel HD Graphics, 2x PCI-e, 6x SATA, ATX) http://www.amazon.de/MSI-7816-001R-...&qid=1392645601&sr=8-2&keywords=Z87+mainboard
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 PC-Gehäuse (ATX, 2x 5,25 extern HDD, 8x 3,5 intern HDD) blau http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-PC-Ge...8&qid=1392645638&sr=8-1&keywords=Sharkoon+T28
CPU Kühler: ARCTIC Alpine 64 PLUS - Flüsterleiser Prozessorkühler für AMD CPUs (Sockel: AMD FM2+ / FM2 / FM1 / AM3+ / AM2+ / 939 - bis zu 100 Watt Kühlleistung durch 92 mm PWM Lüfter - MX 4 http://www.amazon.de/ARCTIC-Alpine-...TF8&qid=1392645684&sr=8-3&keywords=CPU+Kühler
Festplatte: Meine alte

Passt das so alles zusammen oder ist was unkompatieblemit einer anderen eigenschaft???
Ich bräuche dann ein neues Netzteil was ziemlich schade ist weil ich ja mir gerade das be quiet das was ich oben aufgeschrieben habe gekauft habe


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

Graka ist OK, alternativ könnte man die MSI TwinFrozr Gaming nehmen.

 Die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch, nix gut für den in der CPU befindlichen RAM-Controller --> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...N=B00AJDJLTE&linkCode=asm&smid=A2455DA101VD7W

 Board würde ich ein Gigabyte Z87X D3H oder HD3 kaufen und der CPU Kühler ist nicht OC-tauglich, da würde ich eher einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 nehmen.

 Amazon ist recht teuer, ich würde mal bei hardwareversand.de oder mindfactory.de schauen.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

Reicht mein Netzteiel denn aus??? für das alles? und ich könnte auch die GTX 650 TI / 660
Un ich möchte lieber ein 2x4GB RAM wenn es geht aber danke


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Reicht mein Netzteiel denn aus??? für das alles? und ich könnte auch die GTX 650 TI / 660
> Un ich möchte lieber ein 2x4GB RAM wenn es geht aber danke


 
 Ja, das Netzteil reicht völlig aus.

 Ich habe doch ein 2x4 GB Kit verlinkt


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

ne das ist bei mir 4x2 und mein netzteil hatt doch (nur 480 )watt aber die G-Karte brauch 600w steht da bei amazon.de
ahhh da steht 4gb x2


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

Das mit den 600 Watt steht da nur, damit auch hochgelabelte Billignetzteile mit der Grafikkarte klar kommen  Der Rechner wird unter Last keine 300 Watt ziehen.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

achso!ok danke
das problem ist nur das ich nochnicht erwachsen binn (also ich binn jetzt nicht 10 oder so)aber ich verdiene halt noch kein geld ich möchte zwar zeitung austragen aber irgentwie keine zeit wegen schule


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> das problem ist nur das ich nochnicht erwachsen binn (also ich binn jetzt nicht 10 oder so)aber ich verdiene halt noch kein geld ich möchte zwar zeitung austragen aber irgentwie keine zeit wegen schule


 
 Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Netzteil zu tun?


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

ne nicht mit dem netzteil sondern mit allen sachen!!
Denn ohne geld keine aufrüstung


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

Dann musst Du halt erstmal sparen und dann das Sparschwein schlachten


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

Jo!
Geht das Mainboard auch??? --> GIGABYTE GA-Z87-DS3H Socket LGA 1150 Intel Z87 PCI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

Das würde schon auch gehen, aber zumindest beim Vorgänger (Z77-DS3H) konnte man nur eingeschränkt übertakten, weil man die CPU Spannung nicht erhöhen konnte (iirc!).


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

ok!
Ist mein PC dann wenn er voll aufgerüstet ist gut?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> ok!
> Ist mein PC dann wenn er voll aufgerüstet ist gut?


 
 Ja, schon. Ist ein guter Mittelklasse-Spieleknecht


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

Kannst du mir ein ähnliches System aufschreiben


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

Besser wird es nicht. Bzw. teurer


----------



## iFly738 (19. Februar 2014)

OK Danke!


----------



## iFly738 (24. Februar 2014)

Also Grafikkarte nehme ich ja jetzt die 770 (es gibt da so viele version vonn könnt ihr mir den link von einer guten schicken (amazon link))??? Bitte


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2014)

amazon ist halt relativ teuer: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00D3XW8MO/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B00D3XW8MO


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Hier:
http://geizhals.de/msi-n770-tf-2gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html

Schnäppchen: 25€ teurer:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00D3XW8MO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1393258455&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## iFly738 (24. Februar 2014)

Ok danke!


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

So, noch eine Fragen:
Welches Gehäuse kann ich nehmen, denn der CPU Kühler istg zu groß.
Hier nochmal das System:

Grafikkarte:     MSI NVIDIA GeForce N770 TF 2GD5/OC Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB GDDR5 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, 1 GPU) 
Festplatte:      Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm / 3,5 Zoll, 7200rpm, 16MB Cache, S-ATA II)
CPU Kühler:     Alpenföhn K2 CPU-Kühler 120/140mm 
Mainboard:     Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (ATX, Intel Z87, DDR3 Speicher, 6x SATA III, HDMI, DVI, 10x USB 3.0) 
RAM :            Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (4GBx2) CL9 1.5V UDIMM, BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00 (CL9 1.5V UDIMM) 
Netzteil:         be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt) 
CPU:              Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed  
Gehäuse :       ??????
CD Laufwerk:  ????? (Vieleicht dabei)

Sonst mir bitte schreiben was ich für den PC vergessen habe!


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2014)

Also der K2 passt schon ins Sharkoon T28  Alternativ kannst Du Dir mal das Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder  BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 + Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm anschauen.


Brenner:  LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Ok danke!
Habe ich dann noch was für den PC vergessen?
Also kann ich das T28 nehmen und den K2 mit allen anderen sachen da rein bauen?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2014)

Das passt so 

Ich würde aber gleich eine 1000GB Platte nehmen:  Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Also kann ich das T28 nehmen?


----------



## MyArt (28. Februar 2014)

Mal ne Frage, warum will man für ein veraltetes Spiel solch eine Hardware nutzen.
FSX unterstüzt nur einen Kern und skalliert kaum mit der Grafikkarte. Einzig die zahlreichen Mods können davon profitieren.

Denk mal über ein Simulator wechsel nach... 


Also ernsthaft, einen riesen unterschied wirst du jetzt nicht merken!


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Weil ich viele Addons kaufen werden udn schon habe (Grafikaddons die ich selber erstelle)
Welchen denn?
Und passt das T28 dann mit dem K2????
Und was bringt mir eine SSD?


----------



## deeeennis (28. Februar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/261320-gaming-pc-1000-a-2.html
Wie du hier siehst, habe ich einen K2 im T28 verbaut, viel Platz zur Seitenwand gibts nicht, aber passen tut es auf jeden Fall


----------



## MyArt (28. Februar 2014)

Softy hat doch schon gemeint das das passen sollte.

Eine SSD bringt dir ein schnelleres Windows, kürze Bootzeit, falls du den FSX auf der SSD installierst-> kürzere Ladezeiten.
Allgemein schnelle Zugriffe auf alle Daten und Programme die du auf der SSD hast.


Alternativ gibts X-Plane(64Bit Support!) oder wenn man sich traut Prepar 3D.



Für Xplane sollen und werden auch gute Addons kommen. 
Vereinzelt sollen die PMDG Entwickler auch mal Hinweise geben das die Boeing 737 ngx pmdg für X-Plane kommt.


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Ok danke!
Achso danke ich habe zu spät aktualisiert


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Welches Windows soll ich dann auf dem PC installieren (welches Windows empfelt ihr mir (Windows 7))


----------



## MyArt (28. Februar 2014)

Windows 8.1 oder Windows 7!

Ich präferiere aber Windows 8.1. Je nach Vorliebe sieht das aber jeder anders.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn du Windows 7 schon hast dann nutze es weiter.
Wenn du gar keins hast oder ein altes wie XP dann kauf das aktuelle.


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Ok ich habe Windows 7
Aber wie bekomme ich Service Pack 2 wieder?


----------



## MyArt (28. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe Windows 7
> Aber wie bekomme ich Service Pack 2 wieder?


 
Einfach Updates nach der Installation ziehen. Da kommen dann die Service Packs mit.


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Achso ok!
Ich freue mich schon auf den neuen PC!
Den ich mir im Juni holen werden (ich hole mir vorher eine Sony CX410 oder so  )


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe Windows 7
> Aber wie bekomme ich Service Pack 2 wieder?


 
Wenn du noch eins der ganz alten hast die ohne Service Pack sind macht das nichts.
Du musst halt nur eine Menge Updates ziehen was dann dauert.

Oder du lädst dir eine neuere Windows 7 Version aus dem Netz herunter und aktivierst sie mit deinem Key.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2014)

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## MyArt (28. Februar 2014)

Oha, dann frag am besten nochmal im Juni nach. Bis dahin kann sich einiges in Sachen Hardware getan haben


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

Ja. Wenn du erst im Juni kaufen willst solltest du auch dann erst nachfragen.


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Ohhhhhhh 
Was kann sich denn da noch ändern?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Preise vielleicht. Neue Modelle.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2014)

Maxwell soll im Sommer kommen vielleicht fallen bissl. de Preise.
Wann will Intel die 18nm Technik benutzen?


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Frühestens 2015, ich denke eher später. Der Heizwell refresh wird noch in 22nm sein.


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

What?!
Was redet ihr?
MAXWELL (18nm) WTF


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Maxwell wird in 20 nm produziert, oder? Verdammt, Intel wollte auf 14 und nicht 18 nm umsteigen


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

Maxwell kommt in 20nm. Aber später.
Intel wird 14nm machen aber auch erst später.


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Was redet ihr da?
Maxwell (20nm, 15nm, ...) WTF


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2014)

Maxwell (Fertigungsprozess 20nm) ist die neue Generation der Chips von NVidia also da kommen auch neue Karten dazu.
Haswell (22nm) die jetzige Generation von Intel also die 4xxxx z.B i5 4570 und Intel wird einfach ein Refresh (auch 22nm) machen also z.B weniger Stromverbrauch oder ein bissl. mehr Takt.
Der nächste Schritt von Intel wird eine völlig neue Bauweise von Prozis also 14 nm.


----------



## iFly738 (28. Februar 2014)

Achso!


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

So ich habe jetzt das ganze PC System inj den Einkaufswagen gemacht!
Preis bei Amazon: 1.024,57€

Dann habe ich bei Mindfactory alle Sachen gesucht und sie dann alle Zusammengerechnet
uns welcher Preis kommt raus?
Preis bei Mindfactory: 748,12€

Vielleicht habt ihr noch solche Seiten wo man sparen kann!!!
Ich habe dazu noch eine Maus eine Tastatur und eine SSD hinzugerechnet!


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Mindfactory ist schon einer der günstigsten Shops mit einer sehr großen Auswahl.

Musst nur schauen das alles lieferbar ist und bei der Bestellung die Preise kontrollieren, die gehen bei MF halt rauf und wieder runter


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Könntet ihr mir noch einen Guten (nicht zu teuren) HD Bildschirm empfelen?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2014)

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

AOC i2369Vm, 23" 

Oder nen günstigen 27" Zöller : LG Electronics 27EA73LM, 27"


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Hast du den auch?
Und fällt einem die Qualität sehr auf???
Weil ich habe den Samsnung Syncmaster SA450!


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Oder einen WQHD : Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Der eine hat ja fast garkein Rand!!!! GEIL
Dann kaufe ich mir 2


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics 27EA73LM, 27" (27EA73LM-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Von dem AOC könnte ich 2nehmen und da dann FSX spielen!


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. März 2014)

Kannst ja mal in den Sammelfred zu den Koreanern reingucken:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics 27EA73LM, 27" (27EA73LM-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Welchen hättet ihr genommen?
Ich könnte ja von dem AOC 2 nehmen!


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Auf 2 Monitoren zocken ist immer so eine Sache.

Fadenkreuz in der Mitte, aber für den FSX könnte das okay sein.

Keine Ahnung 

Bei 2 Monitoren hätte die 280X auch ganz schön zu ackern, denke ich.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Welchen hättest du genommen?
Ich nehme wahrscheinlich sowieso nur ein!
Es kommt bei mir auch ein Bisshen auf den Preis an!


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Groß finde ich schon gut 

Wahrscheinlich den 27" LG, am liebsten so einen WQHD Koreaner  (Evolution II SE Matte)

Kannst ja mal hier ein bisschen reinlesen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Viel teurer als 2 x von den AOC wäre der auch nicht.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Wie kann ich soein WLAN ding in den PC einbauen ich bin zu dumm


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Welches Wlan Ding meinst du denn?


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Bigfoot Networks Golden Arrow Killer 2100 oder sowas
(was ist das überhaupt?)
Empfängt das das WLAN oder verstärkt es das nur?
(Also bracuhe ich einen WLAN Stick?(habe ich)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2014)

Das Killer 2100 ist ne LAN-Karte. Wenn du WLAN willst, brauchst du nen Stick


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Achso 
unser WLAN ist so schlecht (brauche ich dann ein WLAN repeater?


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

LAN-Kabel ist unmöglich zu ziehen ?


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Wie kann ich Bilder hier hochladen?
Dann fotografiere ich meimn PC


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Auf "Grafik einfügen" klicken.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Ja und welchen URL????
Ich kann ja nicht www.Computer/Bilder... machen


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Du kannst die Anhänge verwalten Funktion benutzen.
Oder du nutzt einen Drittanbieter wie Bilder hochladen - abload.de


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Hilfe!
Ich verstehe garnichts 
Anhäng Funktion / Drittanbieter ?!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Du willst Fotos hochladen.
Dazu brauchst du einen Dienst der die Fotos von deinem Rechner ins Internet stellt.
DAs geht entweder über die Anhänge verwalten Funktion. Dann ist PCGHX dein Dienstleister.
Oder eben über einen anderen wie abload.de. 
So oder so musst du bei dem Dienstleister deine fotos auswählen und dann hochladen. Anderes geht es nicht.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Ja ich will hier (was muss ich machen?)


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Dann mach das bei Bilder hochladen - abload.de
Dort einfach auf den Button "bild von Festplatte hinzufügen" klicken und das Foto auswählen das du hochladen willst.
Dann unten auf den "Abload" Button klicken und warten bis es fertig ist.
Danach bekommst du eine Reihe von Links die du dann in deinen Post einbinden kannst.
Es reicht den Direkt Link zu nehmen.

Probiere es einfach mal aus. Ist nicht schwer.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Ok danke!


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Hier einmal die Grafikkarte :
Bild: img_20140302_155055eniqz.jpg - abload.de
Das Netzteil :
Bild: img_20140302_155026zrk1v.jpg - abload.de
Der ganze PC : 
Bild: img_20140302_155122sujyj.jpg - abload.de
Und das Mainboard und... :
Bild: img_20140302_155132ttk36.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Irgendwie schnall ich jetzt nicht was du mit den Fotos aussagen willst. 
Worum geht es denn jetzt?


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

KP das mein PC ranzig ist!
Auserdem wollte ich das nur ,mal ausprobieren


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

welcher ram ist besser?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00AJDJLTE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1AI8VAIUFQZS2
Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz Desktop: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Und passen die auf das Mainboard?
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Bester günstiger Ram : Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was für eine CPU soll denn auf das Board ?

Klar passt der Ram dadrauf, aber nicht über Amazon bestellen .


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Intel I5 4670k
Und der Crucial RAM ist auch besser?
Es kommt nur auf die (gutheit) an


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Den Crucial habe ich schon mehrfach verbaut, der ist sehr gut 

RAM kommt zu 99,9% eh von Samsung, die Vendor Managed Inventory pappen nur ihre Plastikhüllen drum.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Also ist der Crucial besser als der Corsair?


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Ja, weil er ein besseres P/L Verhältnis hat.
Ansonsten sind die gleichgut.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Aber du hast den doch nicht mehrfach verbaut du ahst doch ein Corsair


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Als ich den gekauft habe, war der auch sehr günstig.

Wenn ich jetzt kaufen wollte, würde ich den Crucial nehmen.

Ich habe ja schon für einige Leute nen Rechner zusammengeschraubt, da war schon oft der Crucial bei.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Achso!
Kennst du dich gut mit SSDs aus?


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Am empfehlenswertesten sind momentan die Crucial M500


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

OK!
Kennst du dich mit SSDs aus?


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Achso das ist eine SSD!!
Welche SSD ist die beste?
1. http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CT240M...8&qid=1393780200&sr=8-1&keywords=crucial+m500
2. http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-SH103...8&qid=1393780319&sr=1-5&keywords=kingston+ssd
3. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00E391OX6/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Produktvergleich Crucial M500


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Crucial M500



/sign


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Welche SSD ist die beste?
1. http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CT240M5...s=crucial+m500
2. http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-SH103S...s=kingston+ssd
3. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00E...=1&s=computers


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. März 2014)

die:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00BQ8...rucial m500&qid=1393780200&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Die Links funktionieren iwie nicht richtig.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Die Crucial M500 

Was willst Du denn immer mit den plöden Amazonlinks ?
Die funzen eh nicht.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Ja da kann man halt den einkaufswagen machen deswegen


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Kannst Du bei Geizhals auch, einfach eine Wunschliste anlegen


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. März 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ja da kann man halt den einkaufswagen machen deswegen



Mach einfach ne geizhalsliste oder nen Mindfactory Warenkorb


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Ok!
So jetzt schreibe ich das ganze neue System nochmal auf und schicke es euch!


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Netzteil: Be Quiet CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power 480Watt
CPU: Intel I5 4670k
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn K2
SSD: Crucial CT240M500SSD1 interne SSD 240GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 (blau)
CD Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0 DVD 24x Brenner 
Grafikkarte: MSI NVIDIA GeForce N770 TF 2GD5/OC Grafikkarte
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Mainboard
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (4GBx2)

Das ist das System! 
Kann man da noch was verbessern (ist davon irgentwas zu schlecht)?
Fehlt da noch was Wichtiges?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Kannst du so mitnehmen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. März 2014)

Sicher dass dir die 240GB reichen? Wenn du mehr brauchen würdest wäre so ein Datengrab top:
http://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html

Ansonsten Sieht es gut aus


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Hab ich nichts vergessen?


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Stimmt danke!
Habe die Festplatte vergessen 
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 interne Festplatte


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Ich gehe jetzt kurz duschen


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Passt alles und Du hast auch nix vergessen .

Du könntest höchstens beim Gehäuse nochmal schauen.
Das T28 ist schon gut (die Lüfter solltest Du auf 7 Volt drosseln, dann sind die auch leise), aber das Tauron ist nochmal besser und hat eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung  :

Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster

Wenn es denn blau leuchten soll : Produktvergleich Enermax

Edit : Beim Kühler ist immer WLPaste dabei, aber etwas extra im Haus zu haben kann nicht schaden : Produktvergleich WLP

Der K2 ist seeehr geil, den habe ich selbst .
Kannst dir ja trotzdem noch den Klotz hier anschauen, der würde auch ins Tauron passen : be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Reicht mein Netzteil nicht aus?


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Achso das ist ein Kühler 
Ist der Be Quiet Kühler besser oder Der K2????


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Beide sind gut. Der K2 ist einfacher zu verbauen.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Achso!
So:
1. Welchen Kühler hättet ihr genommen?
2. Reicht mein Be Quiet 480Watt aus?
3. Wenn es geht eine Blau leuchtendes Gehäuse (die Lüfter sollten intigriert sein)


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

1. Den K2.
2. Na ja. Gruppenregulierter Elektroschrott.  Wird schon reichen. 
3. Bau lieber selbst Lüfter ein. Da hast du bessere Qualität als bei Lüftern die schon im Case sind.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. März 2014)

1.K2 oder Silver Arrow
2. Reicht aus.
3. Austauschlüfter sind meist leiser als die verbauten( wenn man die richtigen kauft)


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Ok
Ich habe ja meint deiner abstimmung (Threshold) ausgemacht, dass ich mir das Be Quiet 480Watt holen soll
(Du meintst ja das ist gut)Und jetzt ist es doch nichts so gut?!


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Das BeQuiet 480 Watt ist  und reicht völlig.

Thresh ist schonmal ein bisschen witzig


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Aha 
Dann bin ich ja erleichtert


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Für das T28 wäre so ein Adapter nicht verkehrt : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » BitFenix Molex zu 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm - sleeved blau/blau

Gibt´s auch sehr günstig von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Was bringen die mir?
Und ich nehme jetzt einfach das T28


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Ein paar Kumpel hier aus dem Forum haben das T28 und die meinen, die Lüfter wären nicht ganz leise.

Mit dem Adapter laufen die auf 7 anstatt auf 12 Volt und sind  somit unhörbar.

Du könntest auch eine günstige Lüftersteuerung einbauen : Scythe Kaze Q schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal

Oder auch die geile Recon : BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal

Diese supergünstige reicht auch für 3 Gehäuselüfter : Xigmatek Mono Cool, Lüftersteuerung 1-Kanal - 3 Lüfter


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

die komischen BitFenix Molex zu 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm kannst du mir mal den mindfactory link davon schicken bitte?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Diese supergünstige reicht auch für 3 Gehäuselüfter : Xigmatek Mono Cool, Lüftersteuerung 1-Kanal - 3 Lüfter



Die hatte ich mal  Die fällt schon auseinander, wenn man sie genauer anschaut


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

BitFenix Alchemy 20cm sleeved black Netzadapter für Molex

Habe ich nur in schwarz gefunden


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

egal


----------



## iFly738 (2. März 2014)

Alter!
Der PC kostet ohne Maus, Tastatur, Mauspad, Monitor = 928,90€!!!!!!!!
Ich hoffe da verändert sich noch was an den Preisen  ;D


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. März 2014)

Kannst mal die Konfi posten?


----------



## Rosigatton (2. März 2014)

Hat iFly schon eine Seite vorher und wurde auch schon abgesegnet


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. März 2014)

Ohh wegem dem Preis könntest eine 500Gb HDD nehmen und keine SSD.


----------



## iFly738 (3. März 2014)

Ne ich brauche aber eine SSD (1TB) bracuhe ich eher weniger


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

Ok ich bn wieder da! 
Und jetzt geht es mal wieder um die Grafikkarte:
Welche von den?
1. 2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked Titan Cooler Aktiv PCIe
2. 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
3. 49326 - 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3x OC Aktiv
4. 2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

(PREIS ERSTMAL EGAL)


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Ganz klar die MSI 

Ist definitiv der P/L Sieger und von denen die leiseste und kühlste


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Ich schließe mich Rosi an


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

Also auch von der Leistung her?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Auch von der Leistung, ja


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

Ok danke!
Und welchen Bildschirm?
1. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00A4K9KBQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers 27, 29 Zoll?
2. AOC Q2963PM 73,7 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 27, 29 Zoll?
Hier gilt auch der Preis
(Brauche ich 29 Zoll überhaupt)(bezieht sich auf das spiel FSX)


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Ich persönlich finde den 21:9 schon recht erregend 

Musst Du wissen, kann ich nicht helfen 

Mit dem Asus wärst Du auch bestens bedient


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

Aber wlchen genau?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

FSX unterstützt 21:9 ?

Wenn ja würde ich wohl so einen nehmen.

Die Auswahl ist zum Glück nicht sooo groß : LG 29EA93-P 73,66 cm (29") CINEMA IPS Monitor im 21:9 UltraWide Format

249,- Taler  : LG Flatron 25UM65-P 63,5 cm (25") CINEMA IPS Monitor 21:9 UltraWide sRGB

Und hier würde ich auch nochmal reinschauen : PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV sowie Beamer & Projektoren


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

So jetzt zum letzten mal nochmal der ganze PC:

Monitor:  LG 27EA73LM-P 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor (D-SUB, HDMI, Full HD, 5ms Reaktionszeit)
Mauspad:  Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mauspad schwarz
Maus:  Sharkoon FireGlider Optical - Optische Gaming Maus mit 3000 dpi
Kühler-Drosselung  :  BitFenix Adapter (Molex zu 3x 3-Polig) 7V, 20 cm schwarz/schwarz
Laufwerk:  LG GH24NSB0 24x6x DVD-RW 16xDVD+DL 8xDVD-DL 5xDVD
CPU:  Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed
RAM:  Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (4GBx2) CL9 1.5V UDIMM, BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00 (CL9 1.5V UDIMM)
SSD:  Crucial CT240M500SSD1 interne SSD 240GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), 256MB Cache, SATA III) schwarz
Mainboard:  Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (ATX, Intel Z87, DDR3 Speicher, 6x SATA III, HDMI, DVI, 10x USB 3.0)
CPU Kühler:  Alpenföhn K2 CPU-Kühler 120/140mm
Festplatte:  Seagate ST1000DM003 interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA) - 1 TB
Grafikkarte:  MSI NVIDIA GeForce N770 TF 2GD5/OC Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB GDDR5 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, 1 GPU)
Gehäuse:  Sharkoon T28 PC-Gehäuse (ATX, 2x 5,25 extern HDD, 8x 3,5 intern HDD) blau

Habe ich was vergessen?
Also insgesammt ist das ja ein komplett ausgerüsteter pc


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Passt 

Tastatur hast Du schon ?


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

ja aber vielleicht hol ich mir noch die Sharkoon Nighjtwriter 
Der Preis = 
Aber irgentwie wir das schon 
Ich rehcne mal kurz aus!


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Meine Frau hat eine Nightwriter, ich auch.

Bei mir sind seeehr viele Tasten nach nem knappen Jahr durchsichtig geworden, bei meiner Ollen nicht  

Und die hackt auch ohne Ende auf den Tasten rum.

Ich will definitiv eine mechanische, mit nicht durchsichtig werdenden Tasten.


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

Also der Preis:  1.18369€

D: 
Also ich hoffe mal das passiert nich was


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

Glaubt ihr da passiert noch was?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, das die Preise in der nächsten Zeit dramatisch sinken werden.


----------



## iFly738 (4. März 2014)

Nein also bis Juni/Juli?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. März 2014)

Im  Sommer soll die neue Maxwell kommen.


----------



## Nils_93 (4. März 2014)

Wenn du sparen willst, so solltest du das bei der Grafikkarte machen. Was für den FSX wichtig ist:
-CPU
-SSD

Ich erreiche im FSX mit der PMDG 737 und zahlreichen Add-Ons wie z.B. VFR-Germany (alles installiert auf einer SSD) mit einem i5 4670K @ 4.4 Ghz und einer GTX 770 gute 70 FPS im Durchschnitt. Mit gleichen Einstellungen und einer GTX 285 anstelle der GTX 770 schaffe ich 55 FPS. Spürbar ist der Unterschied allerdings nicht.

Von daher würde ich sagen, dass für den FSX auch locker eine GTX 670/750Ti reicht. Da hast du einiges an Sparpotential.


----------



## iFly738 (6. März 2014)

Ja?
Soll ich lieber ne schlechter holen?
Ich spiele ja nicht nur FSX sondern auch Need For Spped Rivals und so ;D


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein aber nach 21 Seiten sollte es irgendwann mal einen Abschluss geben. 

Wenn du Rivals spielen willst kauf dir eine Grafikkarte wie die R9 280X oder GTX 770. Damit deckst du alles ab.


----------



## iFly738 (6. März 2014)

Falls jemand sein PC verschenken will dann kann der sich bei mir melden 
IIch will wieder FSX spielen


----------



## iFly738 (7. März 2014)

Leute,
Ich Overclocke nicht
Weil dann die CPU und alles was im PC ist schneller kaputt gehen kann 
Dann kann ich mir ja den I5 4670 kaufen


----------



## Softy (7. März 2014)

Äh, nein. Wenn Du es mit der Spannung nicht übertreibst, ist die Gefahr etwas zu schrotten äußerst gering. Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, kauf Dir den Xeon E3-1230V3.


----------



## Nils_93 (8. März 2014)

Bin zwar auch der Ansicht von @Threshold, aber wenn es dir darauf ankommt im FSX maximale Performance zu haben, kommst du ums overclocken einfach nicht herum - Punkt. Und wenn du schon nicht overclocken willst, dann ist der Xeon besser als der i5, aber das schrieb @Softy bereits.
Naja, so langsam weißt du alles was du wissen musst.
Nun heißt es halt: Arbeiten, sparen, Arbeiten und dann wenn du 1200 Euro beisammen hast, dann kannst du ja nochmal hier final fragen was zu dem Zeitpunkt das beste System ist.


----------



## iFly738 (9. März 2014)

Ok!!!!


----------



## iFly738 (9. März 2014)




----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. März 2014)

Doppelpost vermeiden -,-


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Doppelpost vermeiden -,-


 
Fällt das bei 21 Seiten überhaupt noch auf?


----------



## iFly738 (11. März 2014)

Was?
Naja egal soll ich meinen alten ranz PC verkaufen?
Wenn ja dann alles einzeln oder im ganzen?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

Ich habe den Durchblick verloren.


----------



## iFly738 (11. März 2014)

eine seite nach hinten 
Und das mit dem PC war nur so eine Frage!


----------



## iFly738 (12. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHtHKMOs4BM
Ist der kleine Kühler besser für mich?
(WENN ER RAUS KOMMT?)


----------



## Softy (12. März 2014)

Der wird auch gut ausreichen


----------



## iFly738 (12. März 2014)

Ja aber ist der K2 besser als der Brocken 1 / 2 / 2Eco?


----------



## Softy (12. März 2014)

Der K2 ist minimal stärker als der Brocken 2. Der ist wiederum leistungsstärker als der Brocken 1 und der Brocken Eco (dafür brauche ich nicht mal einen Test )


----------



## iFly738 (12. März 2014)

ok
also der k2


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. März 2014)

Alternativ ein Thermalright Silver Arrow.


----------



## iFly738 (12. März 2014)

Gibt es einen 29 Zoll Monitor der Billig ist udn HD hat?
Bitte Link schicken egal auf welcher Seite!


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

Es gibt keine "preiswerten" Monitore in der Größe.


----------



## iFly738 (12. März 2014)

Gibt es den Preiswerte etwas kleinere Bildschirme?


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. März 2014)

Die Koreaner haben eine gute P/L. Haben aber nur 27".


----------



## iFly738 (12. März 2014)

Ist egal
schick mal link


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. März 2014)

Der Sammelfred:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Ich weiß leider nicht, welches Angebot aktuell ist


----------



## Rosigatton (12. März 2014)

Ich aber  : Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 Samsung PLS WQHD PC Monitor | eBay


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Dann is ja gut


----------



## iFly738 (15. März 2014)

Hi mal wieder 
Nochmal zur Grafikkarte, also welche ist jetzt die beste, weil es nue gibt(glaube ich)
1. 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
2. 49292 - 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0
3. 2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
welche ist die beste?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. März 2014)

Die MSI ist die beste


----------



## iFly738 (15. März 2014)

Ok dann sind jetzt alle meine fragen geklärt


----------



## iFly738 (15. März 2014)

Welchen Bildschirm?
27" (68,58cm) Asus MX Serie MX279H schwarz/silber 1920x1080
27" (68,58cm) Asus VX Serie VX279Q schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI
27" (68,58cm) Asus VE Serie VE278N schwarz 1920x1080
27" (68,58cm) Asus VS Serie VS278Q schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI
Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 Samsung PLS WQHD PC Monitor | eBay


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. März 2014)

Den QNIX. Günstig und top Bild


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Nimm den Koreaner


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Da braucht man aber eine 290/780 um es ordentlich zu befeuern


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Lieber die 290, da sie in höheren Auflösungen mehr Leistung bringt. Sie liegt in WQHD etwa auf dem Niveau einer 780Ti.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Ja weil sie RGb vRAM hat und die Vapor-X soll 8Gb haben .


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Nein, liegt nicht am VRAM, liegt an der Architektur. Dazu hat die 290 Vapor-X  auch nur 4GB, nur die 290X Vapor-X hat 8GB.


----------



## iFly738 (16. März 2014)

welche tastatur?
wenn geht eine leuchtende


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. März 2014)

Z.B. Func KB-460, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vor dem Kauf aber unbedingt probegriffeln


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Wie wärs mit CM Storm ? Kostet 30€ mit Maus. Alles leuchtet blau. Tasten und Maus gummiert. Hab es selber, ich finde es


----------



## iFly738 (16. März 2014)

Lebt ihr noch?


----------



## iFly738 (16. März 2014)

So ich glaube jetzt habe ich mein Endsystem gefunden und da wird sich nichts mehr ändern (hoffe ich)

System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0 24x6x DVD-RW
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337
Tastatur: Sharkoon Tactix Gaming USB Tastatur
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770
Maus: Sharkoon Fire Glider Laser (schwarz)
Bildschirm: LG 27EA73LM 68,6cm LED-Monitor
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 (blau)
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn K2
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
SSD: Crucial CT240M500SSD1 240GB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB (1600MHz)

Netzteil (habe ich) BeQuiet 480W Straight Power E9

Fehlt da was?


----------

